# East Harbor is on Simmer!



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL! We struggled on Sunday at EH. Only 12 or 13 fish between us and no size to speak of. Of course I didn't help matters by missing my frog fish hook-up and I spent too much time punching after I caught one on my second pitch. That was the last one (and only one) after sticking with it for over an hour. Sunday there was a tournament and the holiday weekend boat traffic was horrific. Things were so bad we decided to get a room and try again on Labor Day on the theory that it could only get better. So we got a room at the magical and majestic Majestic Motel (review: rough but cheap - http://www.majesticmotelohio.com/) and tried our luck again on Labor Day. 

The boat traffic wasn't as bad, no tournaments and our numbers at least doubled in half the fishing time with the average size much better. I couldn't catch a cold on an Ultra Vibe (one fish in 2 days) but the 7" Zoom Trick Worm in watermelon/red flecks was the ticket. Here's the first and third fish of the day:


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good fish. That color trick worm has been working good here too. Maybe I will try it next time out. Today, Matt and I got 16, mainly on Carolina rigged speedcraws and shaky head Swamp Crawlers. But only two keepers in the bunch, most pushed 13-14 inches. Matt got our best fish, a two pounder, on a Scrounger, with a Fat Albert grub trailer.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

My "funnest" catch was on a Z Man DieZel Chatterbait rigged with a Robo worm swimbait. Third biggest during the morning bite.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I must be fishing the wrong East Harbor, because I would describe it as room temperature lol. realllll slow for me this weekend.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Swim jigs, swim baits, square bills, top water has always been best for me in early fall. I don't even try fishing anything other than a minnow imitation.


----------

